# Hellpp!!



## fishlover2000 (Feb 27, 2011)

ok im scared i don't know what my Molly female fish is doing she is preggo but she kepps on moving her gill on her mouth whenever i turn on the light on the tank. I havn't been turning it on lately so now im wondering. it's kinda swelled?? HELP is this what preggo moms do?? She will have them in 3 or 4 days!!*c/p*


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hard to say without pics.Usually heavy breathing is a sign the fish is in distress.Could be your water params are off.Dont know how labor is for fish,mine are all egg layers.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What are the tank specs?


----------



## fishlover2000 (Feb 27, 2011)

I have 3 mollies. i don't think they are distressed. They swim fine and do everything other fish do. but only when i turn on the light so im just wondering why she does her fins get all puffy the other mollies don't do that?? i don't have any other fish in there but mollies, i have a 10 gallon tank, do they have enough space?


----------

